# I think I might have a 2nd asd child



## shirlls

Hi everyone,

I have a 3 year old son with high functioning asd, he was diagnosed in January and it's been an emotional 6 months but we are managing to come to terms with it. It is the behaviour of our families who are of the older generation causing all the stress, most of whom are in denial and go quiet the minute it is mentioned he has asd, keep insisting the diagnosis is a mistake, etc. Hardly the support we need!

I also have 19 month old twin daughters (non-identical), and one of them is showing signs of asd. She isn't talking properly, just babbles and repeats a similar sound over and over displays sensory issues like shaking her head back and forward while keeping her eyes focused on the one place, shouts at the top of her voice and holds her voice in a steady high pitched scream for several seconds at a time (with nothing seemingly wrong) which is very distressing to hear. She rarely plays with her sister or show an interest in other children however I wouldn't exactly say she behaves 'walled off'. She doesn't point at anything, however will clap her hands, give you toys, smiles at you with full eye contact. I don't know what to think, I've mentioned it to my health visitor but apparently they don't do anything until the age of 2.

If she is autistic we will just need to accept it and get on with it but we are only getting round to adjusting to our son's diagnosis and this would feel like a total kick in the teeth for 2 of our children to be autistic. 

I don't mean to offend anyone on here who have children with asd, I hope you know what I mean, it isn't what we would want for them.


----------



## lusterleaf

I totally understand how you are feeling so you don't have to apologize. I thought about the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter (my son who was almost 3 when she was born, has ASD and is non verbal) how I was terrified that something may be wrong with this baby too since they say statistically there is more of a chance of a sibling having ASD too but then I thought to myself whatever the outcome we will do the best we can and try to get the help they need should this baby also be on the spectrum.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: i think at the moment shes a little young to be worrying about asd hun. The best thing to remember is that 99% of asd behaviour is actually normal behaviour at some point in a childs developmet.. its when they go past that age that it becomes a concern. what you have described sounds pretty typical for a 19 month old. my yougest is 19 months also and he is exactly the same.. its just things hes just learning to do and thinks are fab to do! he is under close watch by paeds due to issues at birth and other health complications and none are concerned in the slightest at any of the behaviours he shows as they are typical for the age. I 100% get the worry though.. i think once you have one your always watching for the symptoms in susequent children, were actually pushing to have our 3 year old checked out due to sensory issues we think he has which he hasnt outgrown so i understand the struggle <3


----------

